# Question about Lathe Sanding Tools



## Doctor Bill (Sep 6, 2009)

Got to get something other than just sandpaper in hand. I am looking for opinions on:

1) Unpowered disc sanders

2) A Milwaukee "close quarter" drill

3) Sioux Tools angle drill 

Obviously there are differences in price and performance but I want to make sure I am getting what I pay for. If you have experience with the above options I would like to hear from you.

Thanks very much

Doctor Bill


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a used One of your #2 choice off of eBay 2 years ago for $25 and have been tickled with it. I've used it a bunch and still going strong with never a problem (knock wood). I have also read several post about the $30 Harbor freight angle drill used as a sander. All the post's seem to be happily surprised at how long the tool has lasted...Bill..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I went through the cheap drill thing. Got tired of buying them because they don't last long. I bought a $64 Dewalt standard 3/8 drill. I've been using it for at least 5 years now. It does take 2 hands to hold it but I've found that it gives me more control doing that.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

How helpful is using a drill with a sanding pad? Does it make a big difference? What are the benefits? Is it the orbitting of the sander against the turning of the piece that does a better job? Do you use a slow speed on the lathe while using a drill sander?

Questions, questions, man I got questions!!!:laughing:

John


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

John, power sanding makes a huge difference for me both time wise and quality of the sanding. I use mostly 2" disc's but do use 3" when the size of the piece allows. Just go through the grits as normal and enjoy more turning and less sanding. You don't NEED one of the angled sanders but after a bit you will find that the angled sanders let you reach your target area a bit easier..Bill..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I like power sanding on all larger bowls. I still hand sand the small ones just because it's faster. I turn the speed down so the bowl is moving slow and the sander is moving faster. I don't sand at very high speeds. It just heats up the sandpaper and doesn't cut as cleanly. If you have a variable speed drill play with the speeds a little and see what works best for you. 
I use a light touch, especially for the last pass.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Great opinon by John Lucas I agree.


----------



## KBoz (Jul 30, 2009)

I have used the Milwaukee angle drill for years.
it works great for bowls and most other uses.
I use a 2" foam pad/ sanding disc with various grits( obviously).


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

One of the best things I ever did was to invest in a sanding disc for each grit I use. It was kind of expensive at first but I have not had to replace a pad or the velcro in the 5 years since doing this. I used to have to replace or reglue the velcro about every 3 months and replace the pad or whole unit about once a year. When I really get in production mode I would wear them out faster. 
I use the 2" sanding pads with the hex shank that locks into my short hex extension. This makes it very fast to change. I think I get them from Craft Supplies. Many years ago I was designing the perfect sanding disc. I went through a lot of different trials and finally came up with what I wanted. Low and behold that very day I got new Craft Supplies catalog and a guy from New Zealand had designed and was marketing exactly what I had come up with. Consequently I helped make his income and reduced mine by purchasing some.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> One of the best things I ever did was to invest in a sanding disc for each grit I use. It was kind of expensive at first but I have not had to replace a pad or the velcro in the 5 years since doing this. I used to have to replace or reglue the velcro about every 3 months and replace the pad or whole unit about once a year. When I really get in production mode I would wear them out faster.


Yep, I found the same thing same now I have three inertia sanders. The first one I bought the rest I made myself, prior to that wearing out pads was the norm.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a harbor freight close quarter drill, its corded but when it burns up just $29 for a new one. instead of $150 Sioux drill. Jeff


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

i use one like this. for the 25 bucks it cost its been good. 
actually mine didnt(consistently) go in reverse and so i was refunded.


----------

